# TRT Clinic review and referals



## Capt'n Ron

I see a lot of guys here work with their personal Dr but some use a clinic. If it is not pushing the site rules I'd like to get a thread going for experiences with different clinics. I've been looking around and two that jump out are IMT and Maximus, I am sure their are others. How was their customer service? Were they willing to put together a program to help you meet your goals? What was their pricing like? I am probably going to start off this way until I find a good UGL to work with.


----------



## sfstud33

I got mine through kaiser for $10 per month. Its an option - maybe not the best, but certainly not a bad value.


----------



## DF

If you can find the right doc in your area & have good insurance then that would be the way to go.  That being said finding the right doc is usually a pain in the ass.... There are a few of us on here with Maximus.  Not sure if you heard about them going thru a transition (sad story) but I believe that they have come out & are doing well.  I have not been in contact with Mike in a bit... I've been doing my own thing for a bit.  If I am in need of a script I will be calling Mike at Maximus.  As far as pricing goes clinics are more expensive than going thru a UGL, but you get a script (great for travel).  But it is still very affordable.


----------



## gfunky

Find a Dr and get it through insurance.  Mine cost $7 per vial of test cyp and $7 for adex for 2-3 months if you find a good Dr they will write the script to help you with money and insurance!  You want a script for sure it is going to get costly for people getting caught with test without it!


----------



## pirovoliko

No personal experience, but if this helps, a friend of mine works with Todd at IMT and is very happy.  I know they treat him well, seem knowledgeable  and service is quick and they are always following up.


----------



## Cashout

As others have suggested, finding a physician in your area is, in my opinion, the best option. 

The key is to approach any physician with whom you plan to work with a well-thought out plan of your own. Otherwise most physicians will default to the standard trial and error approach.

Most of us will tell you that you can avoid a lot of ups and downs in the "trial and error" approach by following some simple guidelines.

1) Start with a small amount (no more than 50 mgs per injection for starters) of long ester oil based test injected 2 times per week - I liked Monday morning and Thursday evening
2) Only add an AI if necessary - i.e. estrogen levels are elevated on blood tests
3) If you are no concerned about having kids in the future, skip the HCG as it tends to complicate the initial processes.
4) Always remember, use a little drugs as possible as you will be doing this for your life and less drugs over the long term can mitigate side effects.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Thanks for all the good advice. I'll see how good my insurance is and talk to my Dr. He is a good friend and has helped me out many times when I have been traveling with phone consults and calling in scripts. He is an Ultra marathon runner so he just might understand. He did kind of roll his eyes though when I mentioned HGH a few years back.  I have been reading about Maximus. Chip sounded like a good guy, sorry for the way things turned out. It does make me a bit concerned about how well the company would be able to continue to serve its customers the way it had been.   Oh, and SF, no Kaiser Permanente in FL, but my home port is Berkeley. I've got to get out there next year for the America's Cup!


----------



## RowdyBrad

For a service like IMT or Maximus it is around 600 bucks for roughly 3-4 months depending on dosage. The best part for a newbie is they give all the syringes and have instructions for mixing hcg, etc.


----------



## transcend2007

Good thread and great comments.  I will simply add that hrt / trt are becoming more main stream.  More naturalapathic and anti-aging doctors are prescribing bio-identical hormones meaning its becoming easier to find a local solution for those of use that live in a large city.  One of the problems with online hrt clinics is that they serve mostly men.  I have been seeking a solution for my wife and just recently found it locally.

However, personally I have been with Maximus since 1/11 and I am very happy with their service.


----------



## canepb

Anyone still using Mike from Maximus?  Ive heard he's with another company now?


----------



## dk8594

canepb said:


> Anyone still using Mike from Maximus?  Ive heard he's with another company now?



I didn't end up going with him, but I reached out to him when I was first thinking about HRT and he was very helpful.


----------



## Illtemper

I can not find a good doc..... However maximus has been taken care of me for awhile now. Mike is a stand up guy and will help you out.  I wanted to find a doc for the cheaper vials but with the shit i have been dealing with ill just stick with paying out of pocket... Plus if you follow cashouts advise on 50mg 2x week the vial you get from maximus will last you longer then 3-4months!


----------



## j2048b

Mike is still with maximus they just went back to their original name of hrt on demand, as far as i know, i talked to him and his assistant a few weeks ago, and all seemed g2g!!


----------



## DF

canepb said:


> Anyone still using Mike from Maximus?  Ive heard he's with another company now?



I'm still with them.  HRT on demand now.


----------



## Thunderstruck

I'm with Mike as well.. He is an awesome guy and will treat you right.  Yes HRTonDemand is the new company name.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Question for u bros
I am meeting an ENDO in a few weeks.
Should I tell him I self inject already? 
And second, I'm running 400mg now, should I change to TPP so I can drop dose to a trt appropriate level incase he tests my blood
I have 3 tests already on record with this practice


----------



## brown1106

I sent my questionnaire to Mike today and have to wait couple days and see if his docs will accept me in their program. We'll see


----------



## Spongy

I'm sure he will!  Mike is a great dude.  Still talk to him pretty regularly!


----------



## dk8594

brown1106 said:


> I sent my questionnaire to Mike today and have to wait couple days and see if his docs will accept me in their program. We'll see



Let us know what kind of program they suggest for you.


----------



## lucantis

Anyone got a pricing sheet?? If so pm please..


----------



## Bugspray

brown1106 said:


> I sent my questionnaire to Mike today and have to wait couple days and see if his docs will accept me in their program. We'll see



How would I go about doing that? I'm in Pittsburgh area and cannot find a good doctor.  Today I had a visit with a new doc and he took me off Androgel and put me on metformin! My test went from 179 to 370 in 6 weeks on 3 pumps of androgel daily now says I don't need it cause my testes are still producing testosterone.. I'm just so confused. I'm 30 yrs old by the way


----------



## ccpro

My uro tested my for low test but would only prescribe gel.  Went to a clinic, they give you pretty much what ever you want but don't take insurance...figure $600 a month....no can do!!!!!!  I did it for 6 months until I made some friends.


----------



## Adrian2401

I use Mike/HRTonDemand (formerly Maximus) as well. Service is actually better and everything is very structured. I just spoke to Mike on yesterday.
I just spoke to Mike and he is ready and willing to help where possible. Here is his email address: mike@hrtondemand.com


----------



## j2048b

Adrian2401 said:


> I use Mike/HRTonDemand (formerly Maximus) as well. Service is actually better and everything is very structured. I just spoke to Mike on yesterday.
> I just spoke to Mike and he is ready and willing to help where possible. Here is his email address: mike@hrtondemand.com



Nice! Im still with them as well! 

Good tosee ya adrian!


----------



## Adrian2401

Ditto my friend!!!! Glad to see you as well!!



j2048b said:


> Nice! Im still with them as well!
> 
> Good tosee ya adrian!


----------



## DF

I'm with Mike/HRT on Demand as well.  I just finished up new paper work last month & refilled my script.


----------



## j2048b

Dfeaton said:


> I'm with Mike/HRT on Demand as well.  I just finished up new paper work last month & refilled my script.



NICE! Im in the process of deciding what i want for my refill, so ill have a refil done here really soon!


----------



## juuced

I am with Mike as well.  He is great!

It was a hassle to have to redo all that paperwork but in the end its worth it.  also good to know they are legit and legal.


----------



## j2048b

juuced said:


> I am with Mike as well.  He is great!
> 
> It was a hassle to have to redo all that paperwork but in the end its worth it.  also good to know they are legit and legal.



Yeah a real PITA! But worth it, i no longer get my test from them as im on local doc prescribed stuff, but everything else im def getting from hrtod!


----------



## bubbagump

What is the cheapest (but still legit) route? Mike or another outfit?


----------

